# [SOLVED] 3d video controller not installing



## hajir1108 (Sep 1, 2011)

It's wierd I have never had this happen before. Here is the details:

Operating system: Windows 7
Video Card: Nvidia Optimus

http://i52.tinypic.com/sooepk.png
the driver details are in this picture and there were 4 of them listed and I didn't know which one I would use.

I hope someone can help me out with this because without this driver I can't play most of the games on this computer that I usually play.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: 3d video controller not installing*

What make/model laptop?

Did you recently make any changes? 

You can get the driver from the manufacturer website.


----------



## hajir1108 (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: 3d video controller not installing*

Computer: Samsung RF511

The only change I made was getting the Network Controller and the Ethernet Controller installed...at least they installed just fine...


----------



## hajir1108 (Sep 1, 2011)

someone please help me if you have a solution

never mind I got it, sorry bout that


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: 3d video controller not installing*

Glad you got it sorted.


----------

